# My Dog Doesnt Like Raw Organs.



## DarkSmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

For some reason my dog Rex doesn't like Raw Organs like liver, hearth and things like that. IS there a way to make him like it without cooking it?

right now im cooking it (frying or boiling) and add some salt and pepper and some spice sometimes (curry/Garam masala) and he eats then np. 

I wish to avoid the cooking really cause i want to give him raw so if there's anything i can do to avoid , i will be very greatfull thanks! 

Also are the spices bad for the GSD? cause he does like them.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

heart isn't organ, it's muscle meat. 
as for the liver, instead of cooking it completely, lightly warm it in the pan, just enough to bring out the smell. If you put a bit of water with the liver pieces (just enough to keep it from sticking), then pour the water into his bowl. 
you can also just put it in the microwave for a few seconds. again, just enough to bring out the smell and then dump liver and juices into his bowl. 

Or, try just cutting it into little pieces and mixing with something he DOES like, a little at a time. If he doesn't pick it out, next time mix in more.


----------



## DarkSmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> heart isn't organ, it's muscle meat.
> as for the liver, instead of cooking it completely, lightly warm it in the pan, just enough to bring out the smell. If you put a bit of water with the liver pieces (just enough to keep it from sticking), then pour the water into his bowl.
> you can also just put it in the microwave for a few seconds. again, just enough to bring out the smell and then dump liver and juices into his bowl.
> 
> Or, try just cutting it into little pieces and mixing with something he DOES like, a little at a time. If he doesn't pick it out, next time mix in more.


i tried searing only for a few secs to only bring out the smell but it didnt work, cause once he arives to the raw parts inside it will spit it out. 

HEarth is a muscle , in feeding dogs its counted as muscle meat true, BUT its still an Organ , thats why i included in the list. 

i like the idea to cut it in pieces and mixing it with something, can you give me some ideas of what i could mix it with ?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I mix liver in ground beef for Frag because he won't eat it either. I just make a meatball and stuff it in the middle.


----------



## DarkSmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

great idea for the liver , thanks. but what about when you have a whole pig heart.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

My dog won't eat kidneys and only calf liver but they all like the chicken gizzards etc you buy in a pack. No help but when i spoke to a butcher he did say some organs are stronger in flavour which is why i tried calf liver.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if there is something he just doesn't like, then I just didn't try to force him to eat it. Some things just don't taste good. Again, though, if he will eat it cooked, then just cut it into swallowable sized pieces and give it a quick warm up. then, there is no biting into the raw parts and spitting it out.

I've never fed a whole anything; it always seemed to encourage them to drag it out onto the floor and chew on it instead of just eating from the bowl


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

If it's big, I'd just cut it up and stuff pieces into the ground beef.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

A friend of mine can only feed liver frozen because her dog can't stand the texture of it raw, but he gobbles it up frozen. So thats something else to try!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hearts are muscle meat, not organ meat. I think the definition of an organ meat is that it secretes fluid.If Jax won't eat the hearts then I cut it up and "sauce" it with plain yogurt. That's never failed. 

As far as organs, she will only eat chicken livers. If you are having problems with meat from one animal, try another. Try it frozen or mixed with something. 

FYI...chicken gizzards are also muscle meat, not organ meat.

Good Luck! I have a finicky eater also.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Try it frozen or partially frozen. 2 of my 5 won't eat beef liver unless it is cut up and fed with eggs. They won't touch poultry liver unless frozen. I have no issues with pork, lamb or beef heart. They are not thrilled with poultry hearts. The other 3 will eat anything. 

If you do cook it don't add salt.


----------



## DarkSmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone i will try all the ideas
Btw i didnt say heart wasnt Muscle meat, i said its still is an Organ. or something like that well. 
thanks again for all the helpfull info!!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats funny, Damian picks out the muscle meat and organ meat. Then eats the RMB last.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cherry doesn't like liver pieces, so what I do is take the thawed liver, dump it in the VitaMix, throw in some raw veggies and fresh or frozen fruit that is laying around or getting too ripe (depending on the particular day) and then process it all up into a concoction that looks oddly like chocolate ice cream. (blech) It goes in a container in the fridge and the dogs get a couple spoonfuls of it on top of their RMB and MM meals a couple times a week. She laps it up quickly in the bowl, so it passes the Diva test.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

* Organ *

*Definition* 
_noun, plural: organs_ 
A group of tissues that perform a specific function or group of functions. 

*Supplement* 
Examples of animal organs are heart, lungs, brain, eye, stomach, spleen, bones, pancreas, kidneys, liver, intestines, skin, urinary bladder and sex organs. 
Examples of plant organs are the roots, stems, leaves, flowers, seeds and fruits. 



Ref: Organ - definition from Biology-Online.org


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

The OP already acknowledged that for the purpose of raw feeding the heart is considered MM but a heart is an organ for the purpose of body function.


----------



## DarkSmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

Qyn said:


> * Organ *
> 
> *Definition*
> _noun, plural: organs_
> ...


cheers, thats what i was sayin'


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the only reason that I mentioned it is that many people new to a RAW diet don't realize that, even though it is an organ, the heart is all muscle and therefore is counted as muscle meat in the diet.


----------

